

New Flickr: 1TB of space, all photos preserve their original size - joering2
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/30/technology/personaltech/the-new-flickr-space-and-more-space-free.html

======
usujason
I loved Flickr back in 2005 but ever since the takeover by Yahoo! the
experience has gone down hill. The new UI, modified membership plans, and
increased storage limits isn't enough to win back my business.

